# Bradford White PDX Heaters.



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I am having this problem with the BW heaters but I imagine it would happen to any one piped the same.

It is currently about -30 degress c here or -25.6 degrees f.
The PDX heater is a 2 pipe system, it intakes and exhausts from 2 seperate system S636 3" pipe runs to the outside.

The pipes are both ran out the wall with more than the minimum seperation distance recommended by BW. The exhaust is sinking to the ground rather than going up because it is cooling so fast and being so full of moisture it gets heavy. The problem is that the intake sucks up this cold, moist air and the intake screens are plugging with frost. I have tried to direct the exhaust away from the intake with extra fittings to no avail.
I just now went and applied WD-40 to the screens to attempt to rectify this. I hope it works. It is way too cold to attempt major piping changes and with the finished ceilings I cannot move the intakes to the other side of the house.

This is happening with every one that I installed the last year. (about 15).

Any other ideas for a quick, effective fix? Other than remove the screens?


----------



## Bulldog Plumbing (Nov 9, 2008)

How far is it from the heater to the wall? 

Thats a tough one, if everything was installed by the book, I would call the rep and see what he has to say.

I saw on their website that they have a kit to install for applications in high altitude. Maybe this kit could help you too, might be a bigger fan or something


----------

